# I had to give another Lyft driver a bad rating



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

So... I request a car close to my job while I was running errands on my lunch hour.

-This 4.8 rated kid picks me up in his black Volkswagen: smug attitude, no simple pleasant greeting, didn't confirm my name or destination as the Pax, just started the trip.

-He has in the back seat pockets 2 laminated sheets with stuff like: respect my car, phone chargers and other trinkets offered but not required, tips not required but welcomed, please rate me 5 stars
I tried to make small talk but nothing, he had this I'm too good to talk back to a Pax on a short trip (my trip was about 3 miles only).

So... the ride ended and I knew I had to be harsh on his rating even more than usual. His car looked like it hadn't been cleaned for a while, his stupid rules sheet didn't make the ride pleasant, and he needs to remember he's working with the public and you don't need to ask for 5 stars, just offer a 5 star service and earn it. I gave him 3 stars (could go lower but felt bad for a fellow driver).

And kid if you're in this forum and reading this. I always tip when I'm a Pax but in your case I wish I didn't.


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

IMHO you were to harsh. That’s a 5 ride. Maybe a 4. But not a 3.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Now just imagine what this entitled self-absorbed person would give him if the VW were a cold-started diesel, or the kid had to brake with pedal not transmission just the once when some idgit swerved in front of him??


----------



## Chrysallis (Mar 24, 2016)

The rating does sound a bit harsh because he wasn't a horrible driver or obviously rude

But I would have probably gave a 3 star too


Pax should feel comfortable and safe in car
He obviously wasn't comfortable with the signs, nasty car, or weak responses


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

And then y'all wonder why you ain't getting picked up no more...

As one old-time Lyft rider from the fist bump era put it: "5 stars just means I got where I was going...whether or not I like the car, enjoyed talking to the person? That's what tipping is for" ($5 or about 40-50%, guess he did)

The guy gets it...


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Remember ya'll I'm also a driver. I don't lick boots or kiss ass but I know better than to be indifferent or place flyers in my car telling a Pax how to behave or 'please give me 5 stars'... As for a clean car: I know the interior may not be perfect because we're taxing people around, but the outside is easier to clean up; heck! if you're in S. Florida go to any Rick Case dealership, sign up for a service member car and get unlimited free car washes at any of their dealerships (even if you didn't buy a car from them or even do an oil change). There's a tip right there!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Maybe he DID have a diesel.... Rear bumper and fenders will only be clean if you wax car in last 3 days and wipe down with rag every 2 hours...



Manotas said:


> Remember ya'll I'm also a driver. I don't lick boots or kiss ass but I know better than to be indifferent or place flyers in my car telling a Pax how to behave or 'please give me 5 stars'... As for a clean car: I know the interior may not be perfect because we're taxing people around, but the outside is easier to clean up; heck! if you're in S. Florida go to any Rick Case dealership, sign up for a service member car and get unlimited free car washes at any of their dealerships (even if you didn't buy a car from them or even do an oil change). There's a tip right there!


----------



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm with Manotas on this, judging by his description of the car and the driver's attitude. I would have rated him a 4 and added a comment about how cleanliness and friendliness could be improved.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Remember how this was ONCE about getting places conveniently?

...and now it's about getting a fistful of gum nicked from you and getting 1-starred for the pleasure


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Manotas said:


> So... I request a car close to my job while I was running errands on my lunch hour.
> 
> -This 4.8 rated kid picks me up in his black Volkswagen: smug attitude, no simple pleasant greeting, didn't confirm my name or destination as the Pax, just started the trip.
> 
> ...


 Did he offer you snacks, mints and water?


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Remember how this was ONCE about getting places conveniently?
> 
> ...and now it's about getting a fistful of gum nicked from you and getting 1-starred for the pleasure


I remember that was when cab drivers ruled, crappy attitude and the expectation to be tipped regardless if you offered good service or not. Dude, me personally I don't offer gums, mints, snacks or even an Aux cord... but I try and keep my car presentable, and I do offer water and a charging cord (that's how I earn my tips without asking) Opening doors, cleaning the car with a rag every 2 hours, wearing a jacket... I'll leave that to the Ewber Lux and black car drivers


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Did he offer you snacks, mints and water?


He didn't and I don't expect them either, the fact that he had a printed fliers with his rules, and implying that he's offering extras if he was tipped and given 5 star ratings.
C'mon man! as I driver I know if I put that in my car + give drive around with bad attitude it will be like asking for low ratings. Never mind the dirty car, I've gotten in other cars that weren't spotless but the drivers were pleasant, polite; didn't offer snacks or water either and got 5 stars + tip.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I took a couple lyft today for eye appts. First car wasn't in the greatest shape but the driver was very friendly and the car was clean. 2nd car was about the same as first, didn't talk to this driver much. Gave both 5* and $5 tip. I understand the struggle, no need to make it worse on them with bad ratings.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

if the rates are under $1/mile, the OP should be kissing that driver's lotus feet that he was even out there donating rides to cheap-asses.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Manotas said:


> He didn't and I don't expect them either, the fact that he had a printed fliers with his rules, and implying that he's offering extras if he was tipped and given 5 star ratings.
> C'mon man! as I driver I know if I put that in my car + give drive around with bad attitude it will be like asking for low ratings. Never mind the dirty car, I've gotten in other cars that weren't spotless but the drivers were pleasant, polite; didn't offer snacks or water either and got 5 stars + tip.


So, basically, you admit that you're a typical overbearing, snide **** who decided to "learn him a lesson" (BTW your views are twisted and self -contradictory....don't suck up, but water, be cleanly but don't clean)... Same way pax go navigatin, or looking for my trunk release in my glovebox, without asking, you decided to take it on yourself to enlighten him..and screw with his job to make your point....and much like them pax, you never said ANYTHING, cuz you're shy, cowardly, and can only mess with people through a screen.

Shame on you, turning round and lord in over people at the first opportunity.... hey! You know, after a good week, you could probably afford to screw with >100 drivers!!! IMAGINE THE POWER TRIP~!!!

-AND-

With just five-ten fake accounts and a months' pay, you could likely fire your entire neighbourhood/small town's regular driver pool....

Don't forget lotion and tissues while you go think on that in graphic detail.... Or, what, too late? Then have fun laundering your boxers.

Just remember, karma's got one heck of a boomerang effect...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

And his attitude sucked because he's a veteran who realized what was up the moment he saw you... His entire mood soured because he.got.you. FACT.

BTW, the self-absorbed fake smiler who put me in MY mood at least had the half-decency (?) to rate 4 after tipping 3 bucks.... And I think I finally realize it what is with these tipping downraters, thanks to you.

See, they KNOW they did something bad, and so they buy off their conscience by saying to themselves they tipped so all good....that same affirmation and justification cheaper, nastier,but less confident person here is seeking from others by sharing, because he cannot seem to convince himself with his excuses

Don't worry, there ain't no pearly gates with no saints who'll ask you "why did you backstab a comrade, sinner?"... But if there were, I do believe people like you get detoured the other way LONG before the "final interview". Think of it as failing the background check....with truly spectacular results.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

If a waiter or waitress does his/her job, I tip 20%. If they go above and beyond, so do I. As someone else said, your Lyft driver got you from point A to point B, safely and timely. That's a 5 star completion of the job, IMO.

Have any of the sales people you've purchased products from confided that if you rate them less than perfect in the survey, you'll be sabotaging them when it comes to raises and promotions? Because I openly chat with them about this, I hear it all the time. Car salesman, Sears, Walmart... they all seem to either thrive or die, based on how the customer rates them. And..since modern day corporate America is in the slave creation business, their internal systems are stacked against all employees and contractors (like us!) who interface with customers.


----------



## TravisNJ (Apr 7, 2015)

OP is a jerk.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Adieu said:


> And his attitude sucked because he's a veteran who realized what was up the moment he saw you... His entire mood soured because he.got.you. FACT.
> 
> BTW, the self-absorbed fake smiler who put me in MY mood at least had the half-decency (?) to rate 4 after tipping 3 bucks.... And I think I finally realize it what is with these tipping downraters, thanks to you.
> 
> ...


Dude let's say you're right because you don't even know me and I won't defend my actions any more... I just want you to do a simple experiment. Print a similar flyer, put it in your back seats for the Pax to see it. When you pick them up and get the generic "how's your day? Keeping busy" ignore them, if they try any other small conversation like "man it's hot today" act bothered and see how that goes.


----------



## SDlyftanduber (Oct 6, 2015)

Apparently since the OP's driver is rated a 4.8 (4.76 to 4.84) the printed material doesn't seem to bother too many people.

With regards to the drivers social interaction, we know as drivers not every ride has perfect communication and we get down graded on those rides. This could of been that.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Sounds like it was pretty emotionally traumatizing. Keep us abreast of your recovery.


----------



## The_Mouser (Mar 16, 2016)

I don't think he was overly harsh. Maybe graded on the low end of the curve but not harsh. One of my pet peeves is people who don't say hello or acknowledge me when I greet them. Just pisses me off because it takes exactly zero energy to say "Hello" and acknowledge the other person as a human being. It is just basic respect.

As a paying customer and I get in your car and say hello and get no reply, the ride will not be higher than 4 stars. Not getting my name or making sure that the person getting in the car on my dime is actually me? Then the signs saying phone chargers offers but not required and implication that you won't get them without a tip, that would have probably been another hit. Don't say anything about the phone chargers. Just ask the pax if they want one, or don't, but make damn sure the person who is riding in your car on my account is actually me.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Manotas said:


> So... I request a car close to my job while I was running errands on my lunch hour.
> 
> -This 4.8 rated kid picks me up in his black Volkswagen: smug attitude, no simple pleasant greeting, didn't confirm my name or destination as the Pax, just started the trip.
> 
> ...


That's your story so we need to hear his story to judge!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Genius he KNOWS you're a driver. And
expects you to either lay your cards in the open or buzz off and let him do the driving, being how you might've been one of the last few people in the county aware that it's actually the driving he was hired to do...."



Manotas said:


> Dude let's say you're right because you don't even know me and I won't defend my actions any more... I just want you to do a simple experiment. Print a similar flyer, put it in your back seats for the Pax to see it. When you pick them up and get the generic "how's your day? Keeping busy" ignore them, if they try any other small conversation like "man it's hot today" act bothered and see how that goes.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

It ain't on the vehicle inspection list, it ain't required......much like a Prius style hatchback - or much of a trunk at all - ain't guaranteed on every vehicle, neither is charge, power windows, auxable Dolby etc....and just cuz we MIGHT have something don't make it your inalienable right to demand it.

Go on, I dare you to be that drunk who demands I loan him a boxcutter, a flashlight,and some pliers...Of course I got such basics, but do guess how that's gonna pan out.

No if we show up and tthere's your car with a rail protruding thru the radiator, and you need stuff to try to remove it and patch it with an improvisation that'll hold water for 3 miles...and you already tipped me and offer to comp me for my time, SUDDENLY, here sir, want me to give you a hand with them tools, or should I just hold the light steady for ya???



The_Mouser said:


> I don't think he was overly harsh. Maybe graded on the low end of the curve but not harsh. One of my pet peeves is people who don't say hello or acknowledge me when I greet them. Just pisses me off because it takes exactly zero energy to say "Hello" and acknowledge the other person as a human being. It is just basic respect.
> 
> As a paying customer and I get in your car and say hello and get no reply, the ride will not be higher than 4 stars. Not getting my name or making sure that the person getting in the car on my dime is actually me? Then the signs saying phone chargers offers but not required and implication that you won't get them without a tip, that would have probably been another hit. Don't say anything about the phone chargers. Just ask the pax if they want one, or don't, but make damn sure the person who is riding in your car on my account is actually me.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Manotas said:


> So... I request a car close to my job while I was running errands on my lunch hour.
> 
> -This 4.8 rated kid picks me up in his black Volkswagen: smug attitude, no simple pleasant greeting, didn't confirm my name or destination as the Pax, just started the trip.
> 
> ...


Some of your points are valid. You do seem to be overly critical, though. The guy should have generally greeted you, confirmed name, destination, etc.

However, you're assuming he didn't make small talk because he felt like he was too good to talk to you. There's any of a million reasons for this.
He could have been focused on paying attention to the nav instructions. He could have had a tooth ache or sore throat. He could have been worried about making some ride quota. Who knows?

He picked you up on time, had a sign advising you of available amenities, and got you where you needed to go safely. And all he asked for was a 5 star in return. I'm guessing the average taxi would have taken longer to pick you up, offered you less, and charged you more. And they would have told you what you could do with your imaginary stars.


----------



## SpeedoBump (Mar 21, 2016)

I talk like Jason Statham and ask girls how much they weigh so I get exactly enough fuel to transport them (in the trunk). Sometimes we stop and I fight guys on slippery floors with bike pedals on my shoes. For real, don't give a 3. That guy could have just gotten news of his Dad's cancer and your polite chit chat may not have been on his mind.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

There are two sides to every story.

The drivers only job is to get you from point A to point B, unless there was some heinous act committed by the driver there's no reason to rate a driver less than 5. I explain this to my passengers all the time, I explain that Uber/Lyft believe anything less than a 5 rating means there was a problem between the driver and passenger.

Clearly the observation that his flyers were troubling to his passengers is moot due to his 4.8 rating. In my opinion an opportunity to educate a fellow driver on how he might improve his service was missed. Sounds to me the OP used this as an opportunity to take their frustration over pax treatment on another driver. 

Guess I should have given my 4.64 rated driver this weekend in Temecula less than 5 stars because his car wasn't the cleanest and his choice of air freshener was not to my liking and overpowering to the point it messed with my allergies. Also should have reduced my $23 tip (all the cash in my pocket) on the $15.96 ride to zero because of the not so tidy car.


----------



## uberxreallysux (Apr 19, 2016)

That


Manotas said:


> So... I request a car close to my job while I was running errands on my lunch hour.
> 
> -This 4.8 rated kid picks me up in his black Volkswagen: smug attitude, no simple pleasant greeting, didn't confirm my name or destination as the Pax, just started the trip.
> 
> ...


thats his car. He's doing you a favor. As long as he took you to your destination safe and sound you should always give 5 star. Yeah sure you paid for the ride but it doesn't make you his boss. You paid for point A to point B and you were there save and sound. No need to judge him on what you see in his car. Respect others property as you expect from others


----------



## rudygti (May 16, 2016)

must be a pretty unhappy person to screw over another driver, lol wow


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Funny that all this criticism is coming from
Drivers who preach that ratings don't matter


----------



## Szuras (May 31, 2016)

Manotas said:


> So... the ride ended and I knew I had to be harsh on his rating even more than usual. His car looked like it hadn't been cleaned for a while, his stupid rules sheet didn't make the ride pleasant, and he needs to remember he's working with the public and you don't need to ask for 5 stars, just offer a 5 star service and earn it. I gave him 3 stars (could go lower but felt bad for a fellow driver).


what you want for few bucks trip , you wanna get vip service order uber black or suv pay 50$ or more and wrote funny story about car is not clean enough or driver had a bad day and dont wanna talk about nothing...
this is big minus in rideshare industry , drivers dont respect other drivers , when i was working in taxi was much difrent story ....other driver was a best passengers in my cab


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I don't see the problem. Occasionally I'm not in the mood th chit chat. I have a 4.91 rating, I don't find a problem with his laminated sheets of please respect my car etc... All of that should be common sense but it isn't. 
I think the only issue here is his car wasn't very clean but ask yourself this was it cleaner then a taxi? 
If it was the outside that is dirty do you wash your car everyday? Cause if not certain colors are impossible to stay clean if you don't. A light rain makes my car look like crap 

As a fellow driver you were too harsh. Maybe 4 stars


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

I think everyone is missing the point. If Manotas did not enjoy his experience or the driver, then him rating the driver a "3" is perfectly respectable. Him rating a "3" is not trying to be punitive towards the driver, he is just personally not wanting to be paired with him anymore. By him rating the "3" is going to prevent the ackward ride in the future.

None of you here have the right to criticize the OP as you were not there. His points are valid. The rating system is NOT simply if you arrived at location alive its a "5". If it was based off no accidents, there would be no rating system. Because Lyft and Uber could have an internal tracking based off accidents.

If the passenger (also a driver) doesn't want to do business with that other driver it is not any of our business. How many times do we have to hear "my car, my rules" but yet shouldn't the passenger still have the same right? They should have the same right to refuse future business.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

I requested a L line ride yesterday and watched the driver wait for the first passengers for about 10 minutes. When the driver arrived I told her that I drive and I know that drivers don't have wait for passengers for more than 2 minutes. She said she didn't know that so I said your app counts down from 2 minutes. If a passenger is running late charge them with a no show and move on. You aren't going to get tipped from your next ride and your rating will suffer.


----------

